# A potential match



## Mx4321 (May 28, 2008)

After summoning our SW for a meeting, (with a view to telling them to pull finger out) wind was taken out of sails with news of a match.

Now known as "surprise", we are only the only couple in for him.

Have not stopped grinning.

Thanks to all who use this board as without it we would not have gotten this far.


----------



## Camly (Dec 12, 2006)

hiya

great news. keep us posted.   


lots of love camly x x x


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

Fab news 

Keep us posted 

X


----------



## ShazJohn (Jul 29, 2008)

Congratulations.

looking forward to your updates

SJ xx


----------



## Mx4321 (May 28, 2008)

Have now read the CPR, and we are now going to meet surprises' SW.

Unfortunately SW is away until July, which is actually quite fortunate for us as we had a holiday booked for the end of June.

Now having to think about what we need to have for a lively 18mnth toddler. I sense a rather large and expensive shopping spree. 

Thanks for all the kind wishes.


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

Ohhh love the shopping bit  ( I get to do it for every new foster placement   ) 

Glad things are progressing  Enjoy your hols as things will get moving when you get back 

x


----------



## Rachelbee (Oct 25, 2005)

fantastic news! Congrats. Enjoy your last peaceful holiday!! x


----------



## bluebells (Apr 3, 2006)

So exciting 
Enjoy your holiday. You will have written such a long shopping list of stuff for 'surprise' by the time you get back 

love bluebells x


----------



## Mx4321 (May 28, 2008)

Well the list has started.

Redecoration of the house.

Revamp of the garden to make it more child friendly.

Ocean finance may be getting a call.

Mrs Mx has found the Kiddicare website.


----------



## HHH (Nov 13, 2004)

Fantastic times ahead of you.....congratulations.........just reading your post brought a huge grin to my face. What exciting times, enjoy it all....

HHH


----------



## cindyp (Apr 7, 2003)

Congratulations on your match, have a lovely holiday and a lovely time shopping.

Cindy


----------



## Mx4321 (May 28, 2008)

Well back from holiday, enjoyable as it was it was strange to be wishing that the holiday would end so we would be closer to meeting with surprises SW to see if she is happy to progress the match from her side.

The meeting with his Sw is not until next week, but we have all our questions ready for her.

Had to exercise some control over the urge to buy some clothes for surprise which would have been ideal for the weather we are having at the moment but may not be as useful in the autumn.


----------



## Camly (Dec 12, 2006)

hiya

just wondered if u had any update for us?    have u met surprises sw'er yet?  

x x x


----------



## Mx4321 (May 28, 2008)

Meeting coming up this Friday, will be long wait until then.


----------



## Camly (Dec 12, 2006)

best of luck. keep us posted x x x


----------



## bluebells (Apr 3, 2006)

Good luck on Friday.  Keep busy doing things you enjoy until then.

love Bluebells xx


----------



## Mx4321 (May 28, 2008)

Well the white smoke has started.

Surprises sw said yes.  .


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOO HOOOOOOOOOOOOOO 


 on your match!!!!


----------



## Camly (Dec 12, 2006)

[fly]whhooooooooo!! whhhhhooooooooooooooooo!!!![/fly]

fantastic news. look forward to hearing more.

lots of love camly x x x x xx


----------



## Mx4321 (May 28, 2008)

Well reality is sinking in, after 24 hours on the drink.

Our dream is finally coming true, after 7 years of trying, 2 failed IVF treatments (one of which was a miscarriage) come September our little boy will be coming home.

Get in!!!!!! so excited its untrue.

Thanks for all the people who post one this board because through the low points the messages that are posted on this board realise that there are others in the same boat as you and eventually it will come right.

So for everyone who reads and posts on this board please continue with this journey it is worthwile, the joyful reaction from my mum yesterday when I told her she would be grandma was unbelievable was completely priceless, and I admit I shed a few tears at this point.


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

fab news- as you say "get in" 

Its the best feeling ever

xxxx


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Awww I am so pleased for you!

That's great news and is very encouraging for those of us still thinking about what comes next! 

Wishing you every happiness with "Surprise" once he gets home!

Axxxxxxxxx


----------



## Misty C (Mar 1, 2006)

A big congratulations from us, keep us posted!

Misty C
x


----------



## CAREbear1 (May 15, 2005)

Congratulations! Lovely reading this thread
xxx


----------



## Cotswold Girl (Nov 16, 2006)

Mx4321 - that's fantastic news you must be on  

I hope it's not too long before you meet your son.  

CG xxxx


----------



## L456 (Sep 2, 2008)

Mx4321 - Congratulations  

What fantastic news!!!!!  I hope that you will keep posting and let us all know how the meet goes and so forth....

Take care
xx


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

awww congratulations i am now     happy tears for you xxx keep us informed on intros etc.. well done to you both , and its lovely to see a man posting on FF too xx


----------



## superal (May 27, 2005)

congratulations what fab news!!

love Andrea
x


----------



## cindyp (Apr 7, 2003)

So pleased for you, roll on September when your little boy comes home.

Congrats
Cindy


----------



## Camly (Dec 12, 2006)

[fly]whoohooo!!![/fly] fantastic news. so very very pleased for you both.

looking forward to heating more. x x x x x


----------



## HHH (Nov 13, 2004)

CONGRATULATIONS.........

Such exciting and fantastic news. I love the 'Get in' phrase...ours was...BRING IT ON..!! Enjoy it all.....the waiting, the anticipation and finally the reality....

Our very very best wishes to you all

HHH


----------



## Mx4321 (May 28, 2008)

Thanks for all the kind words of support, it is greatly appreciated by us both.

Next question life book/family book or whatever its known as, anyway we have to put something together for matching panel our SW was a little vague, now I suspect a few of you have already made one of these already can some give me some pointers how best to do this.

Neither of us are any good at arts and crafts (my circles look like squares) and I hate having picture taken.

Thanks


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

Hi

going by the age of your DS (if i am right approx 18months old) i would look at either of these

http://direct.tesco.com/q/R.204-4426.aspx

or

http://www.meggiemoobooks.com/

I saw the 1st one in tesco today and it looks good (i kow a few have used it) as you can tape you voice to your pic which for a little one is fab, the 2nd one i have been emailed a PDF of what a what a completed book looks like and they look fab (another adoptive mummy got one for her DD)

Good luck

xxxx

/links


----------



## Dee Jay (Jan 10, 2005)

Hi Mx4321
Hugest Congratulations on being matched - it's so exciting and I'm thrilled for you both.....now the fun begins!!

I'm the adoptive Mummy MJ mentions - (hi MJ!) I have to say that we did two books (both of the ones that MJ posted links for) 

The 1st one is a TOMY talking photo album was great as we used 8 pictures, one of me, one of DH, one of our doggy, one of our cats, one of the high chair set for breakfast, one of the bath filled with bubbles, one of the carseat in the car, and finally one of DH and I together - the album is great as you can record a message for each picture such as "hello Surprise, I'm your new Daddy and I can't wait to meet you" etc etc it means that Surprise will recognise your voices prior to meeting you.

The www.meggiemoobooks.com 2nd book is a soft fabric "taggy" book ideal for young ones, we used the same pix as the TOMY album and a few more. Laura the girl who makes them is fantastic and really helpful with design and ideas, all you do is email her your pictures and she will set them out with captions and ideas, then she'll email you a draft and you can make any changes. I absolutely can't recommend her and her books enough!! Monkeypie our DD still looks at hers!!

Both our books went to matching panel and were commented on as being the best "family books" that our matching panel had seen, we were very proud. 

anyway best of luck with your family books and PM me if you need anymore info,

lol
DJ
xxx

/links


----------



## Mx4321 (May 28, 2008)

Meeting the Foster parents this week, so hopefully we can finally see some pictures of surprise.

Hope SW's have prepared FC's that we are thorough as we have a long list of questions, which we have picked up from these boards.

If anyone wants them I will happily in post in a seaprate thread later in the week.


----------



## wynnster (Jun 6, 2003)

Oh wow how exciting finally getting to see your son 

The fact you have a long list of questions will be seen as such a positive, he is your son after all and you will want to know everything there is to know about him


----------



## Mx4321 (May 28, 2008)

Well we have had the meeting FC is fantastic we both really took to her. She told us all the things we wanted to know in while we were chatting over things did not have to refer to our list of questions. We got to see pictures he is gorgeous with a cheeky glint in his eye. Just as Fc was leaving she gave us a full photo album of surprise (as she liked us) so more pictures to coo over. SW's both commented that surprise looks like his dad, which I thought thats alright not realising that they meant me dad!! Roll on Matching Panel end of August and intros in September.


----------



## wynnster (Jun 6, 2003)

Mx How lovely to read your post and sense your excitement of seeing your son for the very first time  

Fab that you hit it off with the fc, always a bonus and bound to make intro's go that much smoother and how lovely of her to leave the photo album of Surprise with you  

So whats the next step?  Do you have a date for matching panel?


----------



## Mx4321 (May 28, 2008)

Matching panel at the end of the month, introductions middle of September.

Trying to decide on cot beds and furniture and push chairs at present, so much choice for a 20mnth old toddler. We have decided on a three wheeler so thats a start and have seen a high chair from mothercare which will turn into a booster seat at a later date.


----------



## HHH (Nov 13, 2004)

The chat with Fcs makes sooo much difference doesn't it!! The 'match' becomes a little person......your little person.

Have great fun preparing...such exciting times!!
HHH


----------



## daisyboo (Apr 5, 2005)

Congrats for you and your little one it's such a great feeling and i loved the shopping, we have had our little one for 3 weeks now and am enjoying every minute, piece of advice as everyone will tell you try to get as much as possible done before intros as beleive me you won't get time we had little ones room ready before intros did all our trips to the tip, asked foster carer what size nappies etc he was using so we bought it all before hand, some evening we was not getting in until 8pm thats from a 7am start so as you can imagine the last thing we needed was to cook, so plan ahead microwace meals, take outs etc as for family just kindle tell them not to ring you will text them this was invaluable as the last thing i needed at 8pm was 2 hour phonecalls, but most of all enjoy every minute the time will fly and before you know it he will be home.
Good luck as i know it's the greatest feeling xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## LittleMissJo (Dec 4, 2007)

Hi,

We go to matching panel this week, really nervous but excited too! 

If all goes well then we will meet our little cupcake a few days later.

Great advice from everyone, I have a couple of days annual leave so will be off shopping  yipeeeeeeeeeee!

Jo


----------

